# Best spoke shave for the lowest price?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey LJ's,

Once again I come to the people who might know? I have an old spoke shave that I've cleaned up. Been watching Paul Sellers and finding out lots of great hand tool advice.

I live a long way from anyone who can help with this question.

I'd like to purchase a new spoke shave. although they look simple there are subtleties. So In my poverty I'm asking *"What is the best for the least?*" LOL!

As always I appreciate you comments and humor.

Thanks!


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Tom,
I just use a Stanley. But I am not a fan of round bottom spoke shaves. Flat ones work easier and better….in my opinion. Needs to have adjusters too. Cheers


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

ebay. Stanley style and Kunz style are available
at bargain prices.

There are some criticisms of the Stanley adjustable
style, but they are sure cheap to buy and I've
used them for years with no major complaints.

I suppose I like the Kunz style better but you get
used to what you use. I think I have one Stanley
style and 2 or 3 Kunz style ones. I dropped a Stanley
a few years ago and it broke off at the mouth, 
a weak spot in the design.

I also have a smallish pot-metal one where the blade
is like the wooden ones, with tangs. I like that
one a lot because of the low angle, it's more
like a drawknife than most cast shaves tend to be.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Andy, Loren,

Thanks for educating me. LOL!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I have thought of purchasing one myself many times, just not sure which is better. I will watch with anticipation.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Me too. LOL!

Check this out!

https://www.amazon.com/Uxcell-Metal-Cutting-Spoke-Spokeshave/dp/B008ZYZ800/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1481574955&sr=8-12&keywords=spokeshave

Meets Andy's Critera. and it's cheap enough to toss if it doesn't work?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you know what they say, you get what you pay for…..


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Try Brtish ebay stanley, record, preston clifton etc. cheaper than american ebay.

check postage before purchase based on surface mail rate

post war marked "foreign" generally means german made

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_ItemCondition=3000&_nkw=spokeshave&LH_PrefLoc=1&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Grizz, Merry Christmas!

You also get what you can afford to pay for? LOL!

Say high to They for me. :<))

Did you see the reviews?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I've seen those Tom and some similar on e-bay. Probably too cheap to work worth anything.


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Stanley 151. Your question has been answered.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

These two items totaled $1. Spokeshave is a S. Smith & Son.

Also have a $1 Stanley #64 shave, the two are just about the same. You can go on Ebay and find the same ones every week. I used my two to finish rounding leg blanks into round rocker posts. Worked just fine.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Try again:









The three I have, F-R: Seymour Smith & Sons, Stanley #64, and a no-name..









The No-Name actually does a decent job….all are flat bottomed girls, though..









Works for me..


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Hey LJ s,
> 
> Once again I come to the people who might know? I have an old spoke shave that I ve cleaned up. Been watching Paul Sellers and finding out lots of great hand tool advice.
> 
> ...


I suggest a spokeshave kit from Veritas and make your own. Cost is very nice and you just cannot beat a quality tool made by yourself.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lots of great solutions

Thanks!

Looking at critical reviews of spoke shaves and pricing. Shipping as well. Stanley on Amazon had least critical reviews. LOL!

Ebay pricing slightly higher. Spoke Shaves blades are also to be considered.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I bought a cheap modern spokeshave by Stanley on Amazon. Works well once I tuned it up, but I'll end up buying a new blade for it at some point, as the factory blade won't stay sharp. But for getting started, it's the cheapest way in, as long as you also have a hand-file so you'll be able to tune it up. Took me a couple hours fiddling with it to get it right, fixing one problem at a time, then making a shaving or two, and figuring out and fixing the next problem.

Now that I think about it, that was a pretty good learning experience, too…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I would recommend against a Kunz. They can be made to work, but out of the package the one I got was terrible. Might as well have bought an old Stanley and fixed it up.

Tom, what's wrong with the spokeshave you have? What are you looking for that is different from what you can do with that one? If you're not comfortable tuning it properly, there are plenty of people here that could either explain how or do it for you. Should fit in a small flat rate box, so shipping both ways still wouldn't add up to too much.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://hocktools.com/products/sp.html









I made one for the swaps that we have and you'd like the results you would get with
these kits Doc.

I haven't used the veritas kit but that's a good solution as well.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have 2 vintage Stanley 151s and have never owned any other. I do like them when I use them but, it's not all that often that I use a spokeshave.

I found this article on tuning them up to make a big difference in performance. Definitely worth a look whether you buy a new or old one.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Kenny, thanks for that link. I plan on checking my spoke shave against that information.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tim,

Don't know what's wrong with the spoke shave I have. Buying a new one that's in the criteria that I referred to will help me with a reference point. I rehabbed it along with many hand planes but it's not tuned up. I'm getting a lot of really good information on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Kenny thanks for the reference on spoke shave tune ups.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Burly Bob,

It pays to ask the right question. LOL!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a #51,

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/28/planes-for-sale/


----------

